# Quarantine Tank



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

I recently set up a 65 gallon quarantine tank with live rock a super skimmer 125, and koralia evolutions. Should I leave the skimmer running even though it is only live rock in there when there is no fish? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't think i've ever seen anyone run a skimmer on their QT. Although all the ones I've seen are no bigger than 20g or 30g but it's your choice. If it gives you better sleep at night knowing your fish are in a QT tank that is pristine then do it.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey Dave! I figured if there is poop and food then a skimmer is a good idea. - Harold. I still can't believe your 20 gallon is that quiet!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Quiet makes the wife happy. A happy wife makes a happy husband.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

If its a QT tank you should remove the live rock. If you do get a sick fish that live rock will have to be pulled out and basically sterilized.

Most treatments will also kill off alot of the inhabitants of the rock as well.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

SKurj said:


> If its a QT tank you should remove the live rock. If you do get a sick fish that live rock will have to be pulled out and basically sterilized.
> 
> Most treatments will also kill off alot of the inhabitants of the rock as well.


I would remove the skimmer too. If you have a sick fish that will have to be sterilized as well.

I would get a small sponge filter. Put the sponges in your fuge so they have the bacteria on it when you put it in your QT, then when QT is over you can toss it out. I keep a couplpe in my fuge at all times.

I also toss all my water after QT sick fish or not, sterilize the tank then load it up with fresh so it is ready for the next inhabitant.



altcharacter said:


> Quiet makes the wife happy. A happy wife makes a happy husband.


There is no greater truth in the unverse


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Agree with Tim, but I wouldn't use cycled sponges from your display. The reason for this is there are often pathogens or bacteria in the display that will not be beneficial to new, sick or injured fish.

Instead, I would suggest bleaching the sponge and tank every time new fish are finished their QT period. Keep some Seachem Stability on hand and you can then cycle your tank with freshly mixed salt water each time you bring home new fish.



Tim said:


> I would remove the skimmer too. If you have a sick fish that will have to be sterilized as well.
> 
> I would get a small sponge filter. Put the sponges in your fuge so they have the bacteria on it when you put it in your QT, then when QT is over you can toss it out. I keep a couplpe in my fuge at all times.
> 
> ...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Difficult to say. I had for Perc. clowns in my previous 120G. 2 were hosting anemone and are mated. 2 others were hosting elegance coral on the other side of the tank and were scared that even did not eat properly.
Now after moving all stuff to the new tank. mated pair accepted one clown from the another pair and 3 clowns are hosting anemone, but I do nor know for how long it will continue

you can not know until you try

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Chris S said:


> Agree with Tim, but* I wouldn't use cycled sponges from your display*. The reason for this is there are often pathogens or bacteria in the display that will not be beneficial to new, sick or injured fish.


Don't agree but just a different philosophy  I figure that they are going to get exposed to whatever is in the tank anyways when they get moved to the DT so may as well do it from the beginning if it is a new fish.

Some people even use water from their DT water changes for their QT so that all they have to do is temp acclimate their fish when they are ready to graduate.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Doesn't really count... but I always put the water i remove from the DT during a water change into my QT tank... reason it doesn't count is my QT tank is still waiting for its first fish! The first 2 fish I got I skipped QT (dodged a bullet so far it seems) anything from here on will go in QT first, but I am having difficult times finding the fish I want.


----------

